# OB spit today, now what?



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So the female OB peacock I moved to a 10 gallon until I can find her a new home spit today!!! While doing a water change I noticed tiny fry swimming around. Looks like she still has some in her mouth. I have a filter o. The tank and stuffed some cotton on the intake tube. There is just a little sand and some slate with some java moss. Will she eat them? I tried to feed her but she still won't eat, it's been at least a month since her last meal. I want the fry to survive. Open to all advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

She probably won't eat till she spits out all the fry. A couple are often less developed and take an additional 24-48 hours. If your worried about her you can strip the remaining fry so she can eat but odds are she'll be fine (The remaining fry will still be free swimming).

She won't eat them for the time being, however I like to separate them after a few days. Often the fry will try to return the mothers mouth if there's danger ect. After all fry are out it depends on the individual fish when they start eating again, I had a peacock eat 15 minutes later. Sometimes it takes overnight before they are interested. My mothers tend to be more receptive of sinking pellet food, never seem to go for flake or anything that floats.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So took a closer look. Some swim around no problem at all, and dot have an egg sack, and so e have a tiny egg sack. They are about 1/3 inch in size. The ones without the egg sack are very adventurist and like looking back at me. The ones with the egg sack stay close to mama. Should I crush up some nlf and put that in For them to eat?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

You can start feeding them tomorrow. Will you be removing the mom immediately or waiting a bit?


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

How long can I keep her in with them? I don't have another tank for her. I'm trying to find her a new home. I bought her as a he, so big problems occurred in my big tank. This was the 5th time she held, do didnt think any fry would live.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

If it were me, I'd leave her with the fry for a few days(3-5). This allows her to start eating and recover from her period of holding. After this if she seems to be recovering well its time to return her to the main tank. It should be at least another month before shes ready to go again and hopefully you can rehome her before then.

My OB "male" did the same thing to me and I looked in last month to see HER holding. Growing them out to see which male was the culprit, highly suspect OB baenschi juvies inc. Have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

That's the problem I'm running in to, I can't put her back in the main tank. Each time she spawned, the male ended up killing another male in the tank, that's why I took her out.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

So you think you have hybrids? Then just keep her in the tank with the fry. No harm if she eats a few...


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Mama is an OB and baby daddy is a dragon blood, so curious to see what babies would grow up to look like, and this is the first time I've ever had a fish breed, successfully. I could care less if they are hybrids, it's not their fault, and I'm a hybrid too. lol. I dont see that many, most I see is maybe 6 at a time, but not sure if that's because she is still holding a few or if it was just a small batch since it's her first successful breeding. I guest my only choice it to leave them with mama and hope for the best. Hopefully I can find her a new home within a week or two.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once the babies are fully spit, I would not leave her with them for more than 48 hours maximum. I've seen Malawi moms eating babies within 24 hours.

You are lucky to have tank room to keep them for 8 years or more, enjoy watching them grow!

A cheap way to separate her would be to put her in a breeder net in either tank until she is rehomed.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So babies are almost 2 weeks old. Would they have a better chance at life in the 10 gallon I set up for them or in my planted 46? Right now I've just been crushing g up nls and they are eating that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If neither tank has any fish except the fry, either will do. If the 46 has other fish, I'd leave them in the 10G.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, since mom was an OB and dad is a beautiful dragon blood, idea as to what babies will look like?


----------

